# Someone help my dog wont eat!



## DargHart (Aug 27, 2009)

hello, my dog is not ill he is a healthy dog. but he will not eat! when i tell him its time to eat he's acting like hes done something wrong and im tellin him off, no matter how nice i say dinner. he walks up to his bowl smells it and walks off whilst all this time looking compltey nervous. i kno he's hungrey and my dog looks slim and skinny, i buy him sooooo much food and am waisting my money because it ends up goin in the bin. he does eat but if i left it to him he would only eat once maybe twice a day. can anyone help? i kno its not to do with changing his food.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you should try some satin balls i recently found out about them and they work for even the most picky dog i have ever known. some times a dog will just get burt out his food and you need to switch it up. does he drink water? if it goes on for a while i would take him to the vet not eating can be a sign of some serious problems but im not a vet so i could not tell you. good luck


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree with Blue, if he does not eat in a wile, take him to the vet. You might be offering to much food. If he over eat, he won't be eager to eat the next time, try skipping a meal. Don't offer it to him and see what happens the next time.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

First, make sure your dog is healthy, by seeing a vet. Many serious diseases start with a lack of appetite. 
Second. Don't leave food down. offer your dog his food in the morning and night, whatever he does not eat in 10 minutes, take away. 
Third. You mentioned he was slim, but most owners don't realize that a dog is healthier if kept lean, but not too lean, as you want there to be a reserve there, in case he does get sick or injured.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My first concern if you say your dog is skinny is he has a medical issues. That needs to be seen by a vet.
If you see hip bones your dog is too skinny, if you see ribs it's ok as long as you do not see hip bones.
If your dog is at normal weight but is a picky eater, then I would not feed the dogs for 2 days then put him on a schedule. After the 2 days offer one meal of regular dry dog food (normal APBT size like 50lbs that is 1 cup of food) put the food down, if the dog does not want to eat it with in 5 min then take the food away and try at the next feeding time in the PM. If the dogs still does not want to eat take the food away and try again the next day. This is how you can get a picky dog to eat when you offer food. Again this is only if your dog is healthy and it's not a medical issue.

I have clients all the time that have dogs who are nervous about eating food, most of that comes from the owner. Don't obsess and buy every food out there because you have a picky eater. Dogs will not starve them selves to death and will eat what you offer them if they get hungry enough. I have had at least 30 personal dogs and well over 100 rescues come through our house over the last 15 years, all of them ate what I offered because they had no choice. The more you stress around the dogs food bowl and try to hand feed them the worse this can make it. NEVER switch food because you think the dogs doesn't like it, they should eat what you offer. Now if your feeding crappy food like ol roy or gravy train you should stop and feed a decent food from a pet store. There are some many choices and it does not mean the most expensive food is the best.
Now when you say your dog is skinny do you mean like this? if so again it is ok to see ribs but NO hip bones. here are 2 examples of in shape dogs. Check with a vet rule out a medical issue then start him on a feeding schedule.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

How many times a day are you feeding him? You say he would only eat once or twice a day if it was up to him. Most adult dogs only eat once or twice a day.


----------



## DargHart (Aug 27, 2009)

u lot have been great help, i was doing a number of things wrong like leaving his food out. btw my dogs slim not skinny, u cant see his hip bone lol


----------

